

Engineers: How much would you pay me to be your talent agent? - GeorgesJanin

I&#x27;m a tech recruiter. The system is obviously broken, and many people have thrown around the idea of somebody representing them. A technical talent agent if you will.<p>So how much would you be willing to pay to get those services?<p>Here is what I would imagine doing:<p>Career advice: helping you make job choices based on your goals. Connecting you with more senior engineers to help you figure out what you want to do.<p>Presenting you with potential companies you may have overlooked.<p>Fielding all incoming recruiting emails&#x2F;calls<p>Interview Prep. Walking your through each step.<p>Performing due diligence on company&#x27;s financials<p>Interviewing past employees for reference checks. Check for crazy turnover or horrible bosses.<p>Negotiating your salary<p>Making sure you don&#x27;t get screwed on equity<p>Follow up: make sure the job is what they said it would be.
======
callmeed
I have recently started working with a technical talent agent for consulting
projects I do on the side. He takes 15% of the price of the gig. It is
_absolutely_ worth it.

His background is in law and sales. Therefore, he can (and has):

\- Negotiate higher fees than I initially ballpark

\- Handle all the contractual/legal/financial minutiae that I abhor dealing
with

For example, the last Rails consulting gig I did went great. He negotiated a
fixed-bid fee that was 40% above my initial hourly estimate. The client also
had some specific legal requirements (related to patents) and it was nice not
having to deal with it. The client was more than pleased and is coming back
for more work. So, giving up 15% of that is a no-brainer.

Now, your question seems more related to placement of long-term/permanent
positions. It's hard to speak to that because I haven't had a "real job" in 10
years. I'm not sure if or how I'd be willing to pay. The key parts, IMO, are
negotiating salary and reviewing equity terms. If you could really deliver
there, I don't see a problem with giving up 10-15% for the first year or two
(can someone tell me if that's similar to what a recruiter takes from the
company?).

Really, it all comes down to numbers & value. I'll give you X% of my pie if
you can make my pie > X% larger.

~~~
techdragon
Don't suppose you know anyone else who works like this... or would share your
mystery man with the world. He sounds pretty much perfect for any freelance
worker.

~~~
callmeed
Drop me an email (in my profile) and I'll get you an intro.

------
RogerL
Zero. They are hard to find, but there are good recruiters that already do all
that for free. That you charge for it does not automatically put you in the
'good recruiter' category :)

If I was a consultant probably my answer would change - I hate the job search,
and if you could keep the work coming in it might be worth it. But, you would
have to have better resources and charge less than just signing up with a
consulting shop would provide.

Realistically, for you to be my "agent" you really need to take the time to
get to know me. I've had a few recruiters do that, but they pretty much worked
for the financial HFT companies that have obscene amounts of cash to throw at
hiring (where 250K is a modest baseline salary). I have trouble thinking that
you can afford the amount of time and work that it would take for you to
represent me better than I can represent myself. I'm in the valley, I have
friends, I can go to meetups if I want to network in a tech area, I can read
reviews on glassdoor, and I can let my cell phone go to voice mail. That seems
to cover most of what you offer, for free. The rest I can get from other
recruiters, for free.

~~~
GeorgesJanin
Those are good points.

One of the main reasons why mediocre recruiters don't get to know the
candidate is that they are completely focused on the job to fill. They need to
know you only as much as it would take them to sell it to you.

An agent would get paid no matter what company he ends up placing you at, so
there is a much higher incentive to understand what you really want to do.

I also think there is a lack of objective information on how a company is
doing. They pump out information on how they are "crushing it" and how
everything is going great. And Glassdoor is usually filled with bitter
employees with an ax to grind. So some thorough checking through backchannels
would be incredibly helpful. Not to say you couldn't do it, but as a recruiter
I have never seen a candidate do it.

------
evadne
If I really would like to work on something, I will start a company and hire
people.

Talent agents exist because there is no good way to vet a large amount of
people within months; there is no common standard. Or that they are required
to poach heavy duty supercharged engineers who are already swamped by other
recruiters. In both cases they may get paid 10% of their candidate’s first
year’s salary as commission for a successful hire, so they may optimize for
fast instead of good.

The services outlined here are standard. Unfortunately some recruiters punch
below their weight…

There is an oversupply of people who can code, but seemingly still an under
supply of great ones in my opinion. Therefore, an agent needs to profit on the
paranoid and the desperate because they also work month to month.

I will possibly not pay more than a few hundred bucks for such a service as a
candidate for a “permanent” job as I am not desperate enough yet (because I
like to negotiate my own contracts without intermediaries), but hiring
managers seem to like to chase folks with checkbook in hand. ;)

------
AlexeyMK
Interesting! This is similar to what we're working on at threesat.com, though
focusing on new grads. I'm an engineer myself, so the "advice" part is
covered.

My intuition is, you still have to charge companies rather than talent for the
service on a contingency basis, because the model is established and because
as a candidate the market is strongly enough on my side that this approach
works.

Curious to see how you do, though. There's definitely more room to take a cut
from the talent side if they're working as consultants/contractors, a la
10xmanagement.com.

------
hkarthik
If you could deliver on all of those things, I would be willing to pay 10%-20%
of my annual salary for it.

However, much like executive search, this is the kind of service that would
need to essentially pay for itself.

E.g. If I could get a $100K salary on my own, I would expect you to find me
similar positions for $120K to justify taking a 10% finders fee from me and
not from the company.

Also this would need to have contingencies built in for a poor fit. A minimum
3 month tenure with a prorated amount payable over the remaining 9 months
would probably be enough for me.

~~~
GeorgesJanin
Yes, you would have to assume a 90 day guarantee, similar to the classic
recruiting model. One of the issues with charging an individual is that they
often don't have $25k in extra cash flow. That would require a payment plan of
sorts. In any case, I appreciate the feedback.

~~~
hkarthik
Yeah, a payment plan would be key to making this work.

Another option may be more of a subscription model where there is a monthly
service fee associated with this, much like an Accountant would charge someone
to do their books.

------
dieselz
I would go about it by setting a realistic market salary for my skill set, and
then share with you 50/50 any salary over that number. Curious to hear your
thoughts on that model.

~~~
GeorgesJanin
That sounds interesting. Although unscrupulous agents would try to lowball you
on your current salary so that they get a bigger cut.

------
smith11235
I'd like to say I got to where I am, so I'm leery of just spending money.

But if it was based on our success... As my salary increases I would start
paying a % of my yearly. This would be a long term relationship. We both want
continual improvement.

Based on Entourage, this could be 5-10% of yearly income.

Generally I like the idea. Coming out of college, there was a lot I missed out
on. And a lot I'm looking forward to doing.

------
nostromo
Could it be based on the hiring salary?

If structured as pay for performance, I can imagine it being quite popular.

~~~
hashtree
Agreed, pay per performance. Heck, I'd consider this as a freelancer with a
scout that has high enough quality/paying connections. Most of what is
suggested isn't of too much interest, but top-notch connections that are
intelligently matched... well I'd pay a lot. I very much doubt too many have
these niche connections, that it would scale very well, etc.

------
bonemachine
How much would I pay? Nothing.

Recruiters are a big part of what's deeply wrong with the current process. The
vast majority I've dealt with seem to be congenitally dishonest. I really
don't see any light at the end of the tunnel in working with them.

------
workhere-io
I'd pay for someone to find me well-paid freelance gigs. But not for someone
to find me a full-time position.

------
andremedeiros
My question is: how would I get in touch with someone like yourself? ;-)

~~~
GeorgesJanin
georges dot janin at gmail dot com

------
Gafka
Any can fit

